# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Odd aggression

## SilentTigress

I was handling my Spotted today (as I do almost everyday), and I was just sitting there, watching TV, not moving. I look down, and notice that the little darling has her mouth latched on to my ring finger. I didn't want to pull out her teeth, and it didn't hurt, so I sat there until she let go. After that she seemed fine and was moving around like she always does, and then without any sort of warning, grabs hold of the skin between my thumb and index finger. (This was about 5 mnutes later). She let go, moved around again, and then a few mintues after tried to bit the top of my hand. That's when I decided to put her away (maybe I should've done that after the first time..) and come here and ask all of you. 
She wasn't showing any signs of aggression at all, and has never bitten before. My hands were washed, and I was holding her for awhile before she decided to bite..And she ate two days ago. Should I be concerned about this, or just take it as an animal being unpredictable and showing me who's boss? 

Maybe I just taste really good? lol...

----------


## recycling goddess

i think it's the "ode de rat" you've been spraying on yourself after a shower!  :sploosh: 

sorry, i have no useful ideas here  :Sad:

----------


## Griggs2121

Sounds like some sort of feeding misque. You said you washed your hands, but had you handled any mice or mamals previous to your handling? Even after you wash your hands, that scent can linger. Or maybe your fingers just looked and moved like a pinky.

----------


## frankykeno

Could be a bit too much handling.  Everyday handling can be too much for some snakes.  Could just be that she's a snake and snake's occasionally bite for no apparent reason other than they are....snakes.  :Smile:

----------


## Snakeman

yeah no matter how tame snakes are, they will attempt to bite if they get the chance.

----------


## tigerlily

Also be aware that sometimes the weather can play a part.  They are more sensitive to barometric changes.  Just a thought.

----------


## SnakeySnakeSnake

> Also be aware that sometimes the weather can play a part. They are more sensitive to barometric changes. Just a thought.


Yup, a bite on the ring finger means rain. A bite on the pinky means overcast. Two bites on the thumb and a wrap around the wrist.... lets just say you better have a root cellar to run to....


(the wrap around the wrist is to ensure the snake gets taken with you to the cellar)

----------


## novato

Spotted Pythons can be nippy and specially baby snakes. It seems very normal to me.  :Very Happy:

----------


## SilentTigress

Thank you everyone for your input. 


My house wasn't blown away, and I didn't end up in Kansas, so I suppose all is well..lol. 

Any of the suggestions could be a possibility. The weather did change drastically that day...and I do handle her a lot...and I ususally hold her in the same room that I keep her in, and she only bit when I wandered out of the room (into a room that is frequented by the dogs and cat...)...and yes, a snake is a snake, and I have seen a lot about younger spotteds being nippy...
So I guess that doesn't help to narrow it down..lol..but she hasn't nipped since...knock on wood...

Now for the challenge- All-Cleveland show coming up...I will not buy a snake..I will only buy frozen feeders...I will only buy frozen feeders...I will only buy frozen feeders... :Hmm:

----------


## Sinsation

> Now for the challenge- All-Cleveland show coming up...I will not buy a snake..I will only buy frozen feeders...I will only buy frozen feeders...I will only buy frozen feeders...


 
Let us know if that works for you  :Very Happy:

----------


## SilentTigress

> Let us know if that works for you


 
lol..well, if it doesn't, I probably won't be seen on here again because my mom will either kill me, or kick me out...Gosh I can't wait til I can afford my own place..(Or maybe its a good thing I can't..) lol

----------


## jessie_k_pythons

ha ha ha I'm sorry I cant help it... I'm pictureing a snake wandering around your hand doing this ....


" .....hmmmm.... I think I will.... get her.... HERE!.... well she looked at me...... how ...about HERE!!!... nope same thing..... AHH.. right ....HERE! ha ha she is puting me back! it worked! I'm soooo good ha ha!" 


My mind ran off on me and I'm sorry, I just couldnt help it. I will go back to my room now ....  :Very Happy:

----------


## SilentTigress

> ha ha ha I'm sorry I cant help it... I'm pictureing a snake wandering around your hand doing this ....
> 
> 
> " .....hmmmm.... I think I will.... get her.... HERE!.... well she looked at me...... how ...about HERE!!!... nope same thing..... AHH.. right ....HERE! ha ha she is puting me back! it worked! I'm soooo good ha ha!" 
> 
> 
> My mind ran off on me and I'm sorry, I just couldnt help it. I will go back to my room now ....


LOL...sadly, that's almost pretty much how it happened.

----------


## jessie_k_pythons

it just poped into my head lol

----------

